# Where to get pellets from in Upstate NY



## RiddleMasterMorgon (Aug 1, 2012)

I checked the prices and pellets available to me around here in Upstate NY and as usual I am somewhat frustrated...same old; same old.

This is what I have found so far (I will post pricing on the pricing page soon):
Barefoot
Dry Creek
Instant Heat
NEWP
Stove Chow
Green Team
Curran
Natures Heat
Lignetics

I know almost all of them already and tested them the other years.....any tips and tricks where else to look for pellets for this region (Ithaca plus 60 mile radius) ? Is there another pellet shipper other than woodpellets.com ?

Thanks so much, getting frustrated with this meager selection. I would love to test some softwoods, but cant get them here ....


----------



## MSmith66 (Aug 2, 2012)

RiddleMasterMorgon said:


> I checked the prices and pellets available to me around here in Upstate NY and as usual I am somewhat frustrated...same old; same old.
> 
> This is what I have found so far (I will post pricing on the pricing page soon):
> Barefoot
> ...


 
RiddleMaster:
 I too live in the Finger Lakes area and have only burned Dry Creek, New England, and PA pellets. I have had no issues with Dry Creek  for the 9 yrs that I have had my stove. I was down looking the Dry Creek plant over last week and they have  a new "Super Premium" this year. I have a few bags that I will test burn in my stove. These are suppose to be their better product. I have not burned any of the other brands you have mentioned.


----------



## chrisasst (Aug 2, 2012)

I live in Cortland and feel the frustration also.  Fortunately we do have the barefoot and drycreeks. Which is what I try and get. But the prices are out of control.  I am going to go today and buy 3 tons for $761 + $20 delivery...WOW what a deal ..not


----------



## Chain (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't think those prices are too bad.  I pay about $240 a ton for my pellets and live within about 45 minutes of the plant where they're manufactured.  $750 still beats paying $2,000 for fuel oil.


----------



## Meneillys (Aug 2, 2012)

We deliver longer distance. Chrisasst got the Cubex once from us but the price is high this year on them they would be close to $280 per ton to get them out in your area and if you have not tried them you may end up with another pellet you don't care for and paid a high price for. Also the Cubex are close to Barefoot in quality.


----------



## RiddleMasterMorgon (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks all for the suggestions ! I guess I was not clear in my original post, I am very happy with my Barefoots, not happy with NEWP and Instant Heat. I just want to try some different brands (oink oink) for the fun of it and wondered if I am missing some great suppliers out here - there seems to be som much choice on the east cost....but pretty meager here.

But thanks to you all, I already have some ideas for new pellets to try out. WInter will be early this year !


----------



## papa bears stove (Aug 2, 2012)

If you are up for playing with some pellets in the Cortland /Ithaca area, we sell Kentucky Kernal premium hardwood pellets, Alleghany hardwood pellets and are trying to score some Vermont softwood pellets. I am a hearth store owner in Marathon NY and am always willing to help and we love to play with pellets ourselves.


----------



## papa bears stove (Aug 2, 2012)

RiddleMasterMorgon said:


> Thanks all for the suggestions ! I guess I was not clear in my original post, I am very happy with my Barefoots, not happy with NEWP and Instant Heat. I just want to try some different brands (oink oink) for the fun of it and wondered if I am missing some great suppliers out here - there seems to be som much choice on the east cost....but pretty meager here.
> 
> But thanks to you all, I already have some ideas for new pellets to try out. WInter will be early this year !


 
I have Kentucky Kernal premium hardwood pellets, Alleghany premium hardwood pellets are am trying to get some Vermont softies at the store.  We welcome anyone that would like to play with a few pellets.


----------



## minnow (Aug 3, 2012)

Meneillys said:


> We deliver longer distance. Chrisasst got the Cubex once from us but the price is high this year on them they would be close to $280 per ton to get them out in your area and if you have not tried them you may end up with another pellet you don't care for and paid a high price for. Also the Cubex are close to Barefoot in quality.


 


I never really liked the CUBEX as it seemed that when you burn a ton you create a ton of ash.  The heat output was good enough but they were a dirty pellet.  Barefoot and Dry Creek seem to work the best for me.  And for the same money, why buy a foreign made pellet when we have better brands that are American made ?


----------



## chrisasst (Aug 3, 2012)

papa bears stove said:


> I have Kentucky Kernal premium hardwood pellets, Alleghany premium hardwood pellets are am trying to get some Vermont softies at the store. We welcome anyone that would like to play with a few pellets.


 
Can you post your prices in the pellet pricing thread?  Do you give a discount for first time tryers?


----------



## SmokeEater (Aug 4, 2012)

RiddleMasterMorgon said:


> Curran
> Natures Heat
> Lignetics
> 
> ...


I'd call Ithaca midstate, but that's another.  I'm really upstate NY and close to Curran's production facility.  Curran's do bag a softwood premium pellet so your dealer should be able to get them.  I've been using the Curran's combo softwood/hardwood pellet and like them a lot.  One ton of those pellets gave me 8 pounds of ash, so if you can get the softwood Curran's, they should even be better in the ash department.  This summer the combo pellets are $230.00 a ton.


----------



## dhungy (Aug 7, 2012)

I live in the fingerlakes as well, my local coal guy carries barefoot and dry creek, havent checked the prices yet. The place I bought my stove has curran and energex. lowes has either cheat river or green supreme. HD has stove chow. Last year a small place opened up making there own and I was able to pick up a tone for $185.00. I tried to buy another ton but the guy never got back to me. Lowes $210 a ton HD $209 TSC $214. My main issue is getting them home. No truck just a dodge caravan, This week a few buddies and I are having a delivery of BBQ pellets delivered for half the cost we pay at the stove shop, I wish a bunch of us could get together and have a truck load of heating pellets done the same way....


----------



## RiddleMasterMorgon (Aug 12, 2012)

SmokeEater said:


> I'd call Ithaca midstate, but that's another. I'm really upstate NY and close to Curran's production facility. Curran's do bag a softwood premium pellet so your dealer should be able to get them. I've been using the Curran's combo softwood/hardwood pellet and like them a lot. One ton of those pellets gave me 8 pounds of ash, so if you can get the softwood Curran's, they should even be better in the ash department. This summer the combo pellets are $230.00 a ton.


 
Thanks for the suggestion, did not realize they had a softwood. My beef with the Currans is not their heat output, but their rather strange smell....like glue or other VOC ...was really bad when the hopper got warm for a good hour or so, dont know what that was all about. Had other people saying the same about them.


----------



## RiddleMasterMorgon (Aug 12, 2012)

dhungy said:


> I live in the fingerlakes as well, my local coal guy carries barefoot and dry creek, havent checked the prices yet. The place I bought my stove has curran and energex. lowes has either cheat river or green supreme. HD has stove chow. Last year a small place opened up making there own and I was able to pick up a tone for $185.00. I tried to buy another ton but the guy never got back to me. Lowes $210 a ton HD $209 TSC $214. My main issue is getting them home. No truck just a dodge caravan, This week a few buddies and I are having a delivery of BBQ pellets delivered for half the cost we pay at the stove shop, I wish a bunch of us could get together and have a truck load of heating pellets done the same way....


 
Would you mind sharing the names of the places and maybe even phone numbers ? Maybe its in driving range for me to grap some energex, the local made ones would be even cooler of course....is that the one towards Greene, NY ?


----------



## papa bears stove (Aug 12, 2012)

I am currently carrying Kentucky Kernal, Dry Creek and Alleghany premium hardwood pellets at the store. We don't offer discounts to first time buyers although we do offer a buy back program if you are dissatisfied with the pellets.  Proud to say that we have never had to buy back any pellets that we have sold.  We burn and use the fuel ourselves in our home and our store so we are constantly performing our own quality tests.  I am a dealer so Im not sure this is the place to post pricing.  Feel free to call the store to check on prices.


----------



## Rick5472 (Aug 16, 2012)

Try Wilkins' Coal in Ovid.


----------



## dhungy (Aug 17, 2012)

Rick5472 said:


> Try Wilkins' Coal in Ovid.


thats the place... kevin has great prices on premium pellets, not to mention storage available


----------



## SmokeEater (Aug 17, 2012)

RiddleMasterMorgon said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, did not realize they had a softwood. My beef with the Currans is not their heat output, but their rather strange smell....like glue or other VOC ...was really bad when the hopper got warm for a good hour or so, dont know what that was all about. Had other people saying the same about them.


RiddleMasterMorgon you are probably right on with the strange smell.  My nose has been non functional for some time since I had a sinus infection last year.  All I know is that they are well packaged, burn well, low ash and as far as the smell?????


----------

